# Any Chemistry Master here can DIY ammonia test..



## bigtex52 (Mar 14, 2011)

I would wait for the test kit. The components in an ammonia test kit are contact hazardous plus it would be very tough to calibrate IMHO. 2 part solution: part 1: 90% polyethylene glycol and 10% sodium salicylate, part 2 10% sodium hydroxide and 1% sodium hypochlorite.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

NO, there isn't a diy ammonia test kit...


----------

